# how do you guys measure your fats??



## joeyirish777 (May 23, 2020)

How do you guys measure your fats when it comes to olive oil and butter? I have been using teaspoons and eyeballing the butter but I feel like some of it probably burns out in the cooking process(pan/oven/pot). Should I keep doing what I'm doing?

Trying to dial in macros as much as possible.


----------



## German89 (May 23, 2020)

Weigh it 

If you want to be accurate

Actually.. I dont cook in oil.. non stick spray


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2020)

Just be in the ballpark. You'll never be 100% accurate so don't waste mental energy micro-analyzing it.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 23, 2020)

German89 said:


> Weigh it
> 
> If you want to be accurate
> 
> Actually.. I dont cook in oil.. non stick spray



that's definitely more precise.. just need to come up with a system to easily do it multiple times a day. 

and I'll keep using non-stick sprays in mind for cutting.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 23, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Just be in the ballpark. You'll never be 100% accurate so don't waste mental energy micro-analyzing it.



your right.. shouldn't waste energy micro analyzing.. I've been doing it this way for a long time so I figured it was a good area I could try to improve on.


----------



## CJ (May 23, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> your right.. shouldn't waste energy micro analyzing.. I've been doing it this way for a long time so I figured it was a good area I could try to improve on.



When I say ballpark, I mean be as accurate as you can without going crazy. Don't go licking pans because "goddammit I logged that oil so now I have to get it all!!!"  :32 (18):

And another example, you put two 12 ounce ribeyes side by side. One has more fat marbling. How do you even account for that? 

And ground beef. Whether it's 85% or 93% or whatever, that's just ballpark. It's just meat scraps thrown into a grinder. 

And we've all seen that eggs are different sizes, with different size yolks. You really going to separate and weigh the white vs yolk? 

That's just why I say that you can never be 100% accurate, so just be in the ballpark.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 23, 2020)

With the eyeball!!!!


----------



## sfw509 (May 23, 2020)

Just thought, but investing in good quality non stick cook wear goes a long way.  I feel like I don't have to add much oil or butter, if any depending on the protein, to keep it from sticking.


----------



## BrotherIron (May 23, 2020)

with a ruler


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 24, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> When I say ballpark, I mean be as accurate as you can without going crazy. Don't go licking pans because "goddammit I logged that oil so now I have to get it all!!!"  :32 (18):
> 
> And another example, you put two 12 ounce ribeyes side by side. One has more fat marbling. How do you even account for that?
> 
> ...



LOL yeah sounds a little ridiculous when you put it that way. I guess I should stop licking my cast iron skillet...


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2020)

Just be consistent with your measuring habits. 

Validity is meaningless. 

All you need to
know is if you are
eating too much
too little
or just enough. 

Got that Goldilocks?


----------



## German89 (May 24, 2020)

Jin said:


> Just be consistent with your measuring habits.
> 
> Validity is meaningless.
> 
> ...


got it!

i'm too ocd so my 'ballpark' has to be as accurate as possible.


----------



## SFGiants (May 24, 2020)

In time one should (IMO) have portion sizing down.


----------



## lfod14 (Jul 9, 2020)

Gotta weigh it, only way to be accurate enough. For the oils you're pretty good by spoon but butter and stuff is hard.


----------



## white ape (Jul 9, 2020)

Sticks of butter have marks on the wrapper for tablespoons. 8 tablespoons in a stick. Doesn’t seem that complicated. 

Don’t be like my grandma and have a tub of crisco. Haha. She used to just scoop a bunch out and throw it in the pan


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 9, 2020)

yeah I mean its not difficult measuring things initially. my thing was for example if I put a tablespoon of olive oil in a pan with spinach... how much of the oil gets burned off...

its probably not a big deal but I had a theory that you could burn off half the olive oil which could add up over time.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Jul 9, 2020)

How I measure fats is healthy or unhealthy:

Fats from meats and dairy = healthy
Healthy oils: olive oil, fish oil, coconut oil, avocado oil, real butter.
Unhealthy oils: vegetable oil (soy/gmo), canola oil (gmo), etc.

The whole cholesterol scare is total horseshit as far as I'm concerned.

To fry I mostly use olive oil at med heat or lower.


----------



## white ape (Jul 9, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> yeah I mean its not difficult measuring things initially. my thing was for example if I put a tablespoon of olive oil in a pan with spinach... how much of the oil gets burned off...
> 
> its probably not a big deal but I had a theory that you could burn off half the olive oil which could add up over time.



got it. Didn’t understand what you were getting at. Well.... I got no clue. Sorry bud. 

i would say this though. Bulking - enjoy the fats. Cutting - use little fats. 

you’re body does need fats to produce hormones and regulate body functions. People can lose weight on high fat diets. In the end it comes down to overall portion size and calories. Look at how many obese people shy away from fats. 

im probably not helping and just rambling at this point.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 9, 2020)

white ape said:


> got it. Didn’t understand what you were getting at. Well.... I got no clue. Sorry bud.
> 
> i would say this though. Bulking - enjoy the fats. Cutting - use little fats.
> 
> ...



haha its all good man. I appreciate the thoughts. This was kind of a shot in the dark anyways


----------



## white ape (Jul 10, 2020)

Guess if you put it in the pan you should calculate it into your macros


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jul 10, 2020)

white ape said:


> Guess if you put it in the pan you should calculate it into your macros



I log 3/4 of what I put in my pan just so I know for sure my body is getting what it needs. after experiencing affects of overtraining, im afraid to get them again. usually seeps in from not getting enough nutrients/vits/minerals/water.


----------

